# wireless keyboard



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Do I just turn bluetooth on and off to pair with my ipad?  How does this thing charge?  It did not come with any kind of charger and has no USB port of anything.  Doesn't it need to be charged occasionally?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

If you are talking Mac wireless keyboard, there's no charger. Batteries on the side top edge (small screw type thing to remove). Just turn it on and the computer pairs with it. It also tells you when the battery starts to run low.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Friendly warning:  The little green power light on the keyboard is teensy and faint, so it's easy to forget and leave it on.  If you forget to turn it off, you'll buying a lot of batteries!

Love the keyboard, though.

Bonnie


----------

